
If Congress doesn’t act, unemployment and a ruined economy may come soon - elorant
https://www.vox.com/21327754/coronavirus-economy-second-stimulus-unemployment-extend-congress
======
DeonPenny
Yeh Vox can't be a trusted resource. They never actually give the devil its
due and never display the strongest counter argument to it's claim.

You could argue the EU for example had a stronger response the the last
recession. Yet like Germany growth since them has been in GDP per capita terms
2k. The US gdp per capita grew 20k yet was considered to have a much worse
response because how they left so many to figure their life out.

------
deeblering4
Why all the Vox hate? Real question. I don’t have an informed opinion about
the site.

With things like high joblessness, rents/mortgages going past due, and
unemployment assistance set to expire, the road ahead in the US looks pretty
bumpy to me.

~~~
supercanuck
Economist is reporting a similar story:

[https://www.economist.com/united-
states/2020/07/22/americas-...](https://www.economist.com/united-
states/2020/07/22/americas-backwards-coronavirus-strategy)

>Hence the need for another stimulus package. Democrats released their
proposal, a $3.4trn behemoth called the Heroes Act, two months ago.
Republicans have gone from suggesting a “pause” on future stimulus, as Mitch
McConnell, the Senate majority leader, said in May, to agreeing that something
more is needed.

Vox's premise isn't controversial.

------
zalkota
OMG

------
aiscapehumanity
Whether you like Vox or not, what the articles talking about is an overt
issue. Berate vox, but don't ignore reality.

